# Post your spring pics!



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey everyone. I thought it would be cute to have a thread where we could all post our cute spring pictures since it seems to be turning to spring in many places. Here's Toby's spring walk pics of the day! It was so nice he went out nakie! 

I not used to dis sun. It's bery bright in my eyes!!!










Dats better. I lub the nice sun and blooming flowers. 











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh the Toby is such a handsome Mama's nakie boy!! There's nothing more fun than springtime walking!! I love his matching collar, harness, and leash.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Oh the Toby is such a handsome Mama's nakie boy!! There's nothing more fun than springtime walking!! I love his matching collar, harness, and leash.


Aw thanks Tina. We love walking in the spring. The weathers beautiful and the birds are chirping and the flowers are blooming perfect. His grandma bought him the collar, harness, leash set. I really like it! Toby is not sure how he feels about being naked, we all know what a fan of clothes he is. But he doesn't really have a lot of stuff appropriate for warmer weather. In Florida it was too hot to ever where clothes and since we moved here he stocked up on warm stuff but not really cooler tees and tanks. I'm gonna have to get him some stuff I think. 

I hope others post their spring pics too!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Aw thanks Tina. We love walking in the spring. The weathers beautiful and the birds are chirping and the flowers are blooming perfect. His grandma bought him the collar, harness, leash set. I really like it! Toby is not sure how he feels about being naked, we all know what a fan of clothes he is. But he doesn't really have a lot of stuff appropriate for warmer weather. In Florida it was too hot to ever where clothes and since we moved here he stocked up on warm stuff but not really cooler tees and tanks. I'm gonna have to get him some stuff I think.
> 
> I hope others post their spring pics too!
> 
> ...


Now there's a jolly good excuse for loads of Toby-clothes shopping! Yay! He looks very handsome nakie 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh no, this thread is going to make Gemma and I jealous! We still have snow on the ground.  Spring doesn't arrive for another month or so in this lovely country. Gemma needs to get her tan on for her handsome man, Toby!


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 30, 2013)

aww really enjoying the sun there!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love the Toby pics. What size is Toby? I need to go through my kids things if Sonny has any extras I will see if anything fits Toby. 

Here is one of Princess BG enjoying the sun









Sonny enjoying a car ride


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

My favorites from our beautiful weekend!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Now there's a jolly good excuse for loads of Toby-clothes shopping! Yay! He looks very handsome nakie
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, he looks handsome nakie but he really doesn't enjoy it nearly as much as he enjoys clothes. 



LittleGemma said:


> Oh no, this thread is going to make Gemma and I jealous! We still have snow on the ground.  Spring doesn't arrive for another month or so in this lovely country. Gemma needs to get her tan on for her handsome man, Toby!


Toby likes Gemma just the way she is 

It actually snowed here four days ago, today it was 80 degrees. I've never lived anywhere that actually had a change of seasons, and this place certainly has that! 



Bobbi said:


> aww really enjoying the sun there!


He loves to be warm and toasty  



Huly said:


> Love the Toby pics. What size is Toby? I need to go through my kids things if Sonny has any extras I will see if anything fits Toby.


T is just under 12.5" girth, 8" neck, 10" length. I think he's smaller than Sonny... But thanks so much for the offer!! 



Jayda said:


> My favorites from our beautiful weekend!


Pretty pics Lynda! I'm loving my first spring here in the Carolinas!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I would love to post spring pictures, but our spring has turned into winter, 4-6 inches of new snow expected! I don't think that Minnesota gets spring this year.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

LBChi said:


> I would love to post spring pictures, but our spring has turned into winter, 4-6 inches of new snow expected! I don't think that Minnesota gets spring this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm sorry 

If it makes you feel better, it snowed here 4 days ago and today it was 80 degrees. So luckily weather changes. Wishing warmth and sunshine to you, Guillermo and Chica!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Lol, thanks. Looks like Toby is enjoying himself! When....if..., we get any decent days around here we will stop our hibernating and exit our den..lol I will get et some pics of them enjoying the sunshine

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww!!! Such a cute thread!! Precious babies!! :love5:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I bet Toby is loving the mild weather! I'll post some pics once our weather decides what it wants to do. It's supposed to rain tomorrow and I hope it does! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> T is just under 12.5" girth, 8" neck, 10" length. I think he's smaller than Sonny... But thanks so much for the offer!!


There might be a few things Sonny has out grown when I get a chance I will look.


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

I have such a love for Toby, his coloring and personality, He's is adorable! 
I cant wait to get out and enjoy the weather, unfortunately when it was a decent temp outside it started to down pour and thunderstorm.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

And, with the return of Springtime weather, there is a return of a greater doggie population to our local dog park. This includes an increase in the number of inconsiderate dog owners who do not use those wonderful Dogi-Dogi bags that our town provides. I could have posted a picture taken upon Monday's return home from the dog park, wherein I was using a garden hose to blast a disgusting mess of canine fecal matter out of the treads of my sneakers. In the name of common good taste, I will not post said picture. But you all know whereof I speak.


----------



## cmartini (Oct 16, 2012)

View attachment 19465

Sophie checking out the greenery!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I love seeing all the chis out enjoying the spring weather...hopefully we get some soon ! 
Ashley. that profile pic of Toby is great....really shows off what a handsome little man he is...


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I love spring! Bumping this thread for more pretty pics. 

And Kathleen, I love that pic too. Shows off his nice little apple head 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spring time in Monaco!*

I love everyone's spring pics! Toby is sooo handsome and Lady and Prince have stolen my heart!

We have had lots of visitors so far this spring, Most recently my best friends from school and my mum and youngest sister (I'm the eldest of 4 girls) and I hadn't seen my mum since Christmas so it was extra special. Ofcourse everyone who visits wants to visit Monaco, it's only 15 mins on the train so nice and easy. Basil likes it there too!

Basil with the Yachts of Monaco in the background









Me and Basil with out new Ferrari outside Monaco casino









Basil, Me and My youngest(!) sister by port Hecule. Terrible one of me though!










Me and my mum doing the tourist "Thang". Can you spot the Basil?!









Random post of the day. The Oceanographic Musem de Monaco


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Look at those pics of Monaco! Stunning! Basil looks very good there  

Those seriously are beautiful pics! I'm glad you get to see your family. Basil is growing to be so handsome. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Those pictures are beautiful. Now, if only you could have gotten a picture of Basil lifting up his leg and peeing on one of those elegant Ferrari wheels!! That would be priceless.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG!!! Jemma, how can you NOT have tons of family fun with views like that?!!! Basil looks great in Monaco! Thank you for sharing since that is as close as I will ever get! Hahaha!


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Benny stopping to smell (and nibble on) the flowers



And this is one someone snapped of me holding my pups at the dog park. They are very unsociable to I am introducing them slowly. 



Here is them wishing it would stop snowing every tuesday so we could ENJOY the spring!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

pupluv168 said:


> Look at those pics of Monaco! Stunning! Basil looks very good there
> 
> Those seriously are beautiful pics! I'm glad you get to see your family. Basil is growing to be so handsome.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I can't believe how much he has grown up! or that he has been with us 2 and half months!



joeandruth said:


> Those pictures are beautiful. Now, if only you could have gotten a picture of Basil lifting up his leg and peeing on one of those elegant Ferrari wheels!! That would be priceless.


Hehe, now that would have been worth framing! I would never normally do the whole posing by a posh car thing but my sister who was with us is 15 and super awkward and my mum suggested she do it, well obviously she point blank refused so I thought I should set a good example and ham it up for the camera! 



lulu'smom said:


> OMG!!! Jemma, how can you NOT have tons of family fun with views like that?!!! Basil looks great in Monaco! Thank you for sharing since that is as close as I will ever get! Hahaha!


It's quite the place. Not at all what you would expect, most of the year it's actually very quiet (Grand Prix and height of summer excluded) with quite a lot of beautiful parks and everyday life there is surprisingly everyday (Except the shopping, that really is the highest of high end shopping and the cars you regularly see on the street!)  My OH works there and I have my French lessons there, we visit our friends who live there on there weekend and hang out in the pub. I wouldn't want to live there but it is nice to pop in and out a couple of times a week  



erinself said:


> And this is one someone snapped of me holding my pups at the dog park. They are very unsociable to I am introducing them slowly.


I love that picture of you, what a great shot!


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks! It was VERY windy!


----------

